# St. Louis MO snow thread!!



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

So it looks like we may get what we want on monday


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

I doubt it. I'm predicting a mix with the majority of rain, and im no pessimist.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Calling for 1-2" of just snow for us. I am hoping for just a dusting, but you never know.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

dont look like we are gonna get anything this time around


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im 3 hrs north and calling nothing here but you guys can have it I care less if it snows
Last 3 years I had my fill Im ready fors old winters again very little snow LOL


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

I want like 6 inches. By tommorow. Any amount of snow at any time is a blessing.


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya i would like 6-8 that would be awesome. Storm ends at like 1am have everything looking great by 6 or 7.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

ya that would be nice. just no ice like last year i hated trying to get that stuff up


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya that storm when we got like 3in of sleet i wanted to bill for 10 in of snow that stuff sucked to get up. It was like driving through sand, really cold sand haha.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

does anybody know where the best and cheapest bagged treated rock salt or non treated rock salt is?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

We don't use bagged but i just bought some other stuff from a new place here in STL called Snow Pro..I think the number is 314-544-1101. I bought some ice melt (not calcium) just to try out @ 7.00 bag which i thought was a good price...not sure what his salt price is,
Steve


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

Well guys looks like we might get to push some snow monday night or tuesday morning. I guess we will see?!?!?!?!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Ya ,well see, Im worried about the surface temps. It was 50 today and Monday is supposed to be mid 40.


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope so, but it looks like its going to hit 43 in the afternoon on Tues so may just melt off. At least its enough to get us excited.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

ya i think its going to get us excited and thats it nothing to do but maybe salt


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

That snow Monday, will be the only snow we see all year. This winter is not looking good. You guys should check out Chris Higgins website really good info on the weather. Very good

www.morethanweatherstl.com


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

For this year ya but I hope the new year will bring some snow with it


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

You guys remember around 2005 or so. We had 2 winters in a row with now plowing! I am hoping that it is just a bit late this year. Fall was a about a month late, so hopefully we also get snow in March. March is a high snowfall month if it does.


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

May get to plow. Looks like salt runs are 100% going to be a go.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

vailllcplows;1411391 said:


> May get to plow. Looks like salt runs are 100% going to be a go.


3-4 inches is in the forecast for me in Kirksville mo


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

Well guys looks like we will see our first push for the year on monday just watched the news and they our saying 2+ inches for now and another storm coming in thursday so we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

We shall see. Crazy snow this morning. Salted some accounts this morning. Snowed at 1 account ,drove 1/2 mile and nothing . Hopefully be able to drop the plow Monday.


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya this morning was strange. I had no snow at my house but a few accounts got some. Not enough to salt down here. Im hoping to get to try out the new vxt on mon cant wait to try out a v plow. I have never used one hope ill like it.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What size vxt did you get ? Steel/poly? Where did you buy it from?


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

8'2 steel got it from cost cutter equipment in pevely, Great guys to deal with, if you have a warranty problem with your plow they have extras you can just hook up to and go while they repair yours. If i like this one im putting a 9'2 on my 450 next year it has a fisher now been a great plow but its only an 8' plow. Plus the fisher dealer is all the way up in St. Charles and our shop is in Imperial, bit of a drive.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

Well looks like we might get some snow Tuesday into Wednesday. I got an alert from weather bug saying 5-7 inches excepted so we will see what happens


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

You guys up there too? Mine is saying 1-7" for us down here and south of us.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

Mae where are u located at


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

Just watched the news 1-6 inches


----------

